# seminar in Washington State July 26,27



## Brian King (Jun 11, 2003)

Rob Green and Jim King will be giving a Systema seminar in Bellevue, Washington. For details please go to the events section

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7704

See you on the mat soon
Friends 
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

This event is coming up!


----------



## Brian King (Jul 29, 2003)

arnisador, Thanks for the to the top reminder. That was really kind of you and much appreciated. 

Here is my review of the seminar. There are also other reviews of this seminar on the Aikidojournal forum as well as the russianmartialart forum

Please forgive my bad grammer, poor spelling and any other errors and enjoy the review
Brian

I want to thank Rob Green and Jim King for coming out to the Bear Creek Systema Study Circle. These guys flew all the way to Seattle without knowing our group. They came with good attitude and a can do spirit willing to share what has taken them years of blood and sweat to learn.

Both of these highly skilled instructors taught for both days. When one was instructing the other was on the mat helping those of us that needed a little work. You could often hear the thump thump thump of someone learning the Russian way of relaxing in a corner or in the back of the dojo.

I am not able to give a great account of all that was taught, much is still digesting somewhere inside my head and heart to emerge at some later date. I will say that as the instructors taught the four principles of Systema each instructor approaching them from their perspectives, we the participants would be shown a principle, and then have it illustrated during demonstrations. (* As a side note both Rob and Jim are VERY highly skilled martial artists) After the demo we would again be shown the principle and then given a chance to use the principle in problem solving. By problem solving I mean using Movement, Relaxation, Form, and Breathing to solve the riddle of being attacked by one or more opponents.

We had Mass drills and mass movement exercises that were very informative and quite challenging. One drill was to form two lines of participants facing each other about half a pace apart. We then had to pull or push those on the opposing line trying to knock them out of the line. We were also able to help our teammates keep their place. Another was to have one line try to walk thru the other line to get behind them. Of course the other line had their arms linked and it is easier said than done. (I did notice that long time Systema student Scott Meredith made it thru the line without seemingly to touch or be touched. I am not sure how he did it but it was just one of the many fascinating moments for me personally during this seminar) Another drill was to get into a small circle and resting your arms on the shoulders of the both of the people on either side of you go into a rear break fall, then back up (no using hands as they are on the shoulders of them next to ya) then back down, back up, you get the picture. Then while we are all kneeling in this tight circle we are told to do forward rolls so that our feet face the center of the circle. This circle is very tight and small so needless to say it was a jumble of legs arms and various other body parts landing into a puzzle of entanglement. Then still tangled we had to do rear rolls, then forward then rear then forward.

It was not all fun and games as Rob had the habit of bringing the reality of personal combat to home. His experiences as a Corrections Officer at Riker Island that he was able to share with us taught us all-important lessons that cannot be overlooked. One thing that he pointed out as we were doing knife drills is that the big knives that we were using are not likely the knives we would be facing if confronted by those that he sees at his work place. He suggested learning to work with smaller knives, then when ready to do the felt pen drills (someone attacks you with the felt pen and you do some drills and witness the results) then when ready switch to live blade and do the work. He demonstrated with a live blade with Kevin Lam (Thanks Kevin) showing that he walks the talk. His discussion about being a good person was remarkable and you could see that he meant every word.

Jim King is an inspiration and a fountain of knowledge (not just systema, this guy is smart.) At all times during the seminar, before the seminar, after the seminar he was willing (eager) to answer any questions. He was willing to answer and help people as a group or one on one. He was willing to show as well. He worked over many of the participants and was able to explain many of theories and principles found within Systema.

If all that wasnt enough we were also visited by Viktor Sirotin (the most senior personal student of Michael Ryabko in the United States) and he was able to talk to some of the participants adding to the depth of this seminar. (Thanks Viktor)

On Sunday after the seminar was finished we did the systema circle thing. If Systema has a tradition this would be it. We form a circle and everyone gets a chance to talk a little about what they have experienced. Perhaps a drill or exercise that they enjoyed, or perhaps a movement that they have discovered, it is a chance to review the day in your head while waiting for your turn to speak and to also see the day thru others eyes. I really enjoy these circles except that they mean that they mean the clock had continued to run and the time for continuing the training with your friends has ended.

I would be remiss if I neglected to add a note about pushups, sit-ups and squats. All I can say is when we were tired we did pushups, when we had too much energy, we did pushups, when we were tired of doing pushups we did more pushups but slower. We did pushups while inhaling on the down stroke and we did pushups while exhaling on the down stroke. We inhaled going up and exhaled going up. We inhaled halfway then exhaled the rest of the way, then after a few we exhaled halfway and inhaled the rest of the way. If you dont get my point I failed as a communicator and must go do pushups.

Thanks again to Rob and Jim for making the long trip out here, thanks to George Ledyard for making his Dojo (Aikido Eastside) available and a special thank you to his students and to my fellow participants at Bear Creek Systema Study Circle for pitching in and helping wherever it was needed without prompting or any expectations of a thank you. And also THANK YOU for everyone who showed up to train. You all had a great attitude, didnt give up, you enjoyed the contact. Dang it, you all were just great to train with. I cant wait for the next event. Thank You Thank You!!!

See you all on the mat soon
Friends 
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for the great review!


----------

